# Acanthogonatus francki



## BakuBak (May 8, 2005)

Do You seen photo of this spider ??  could someon pst it :]


 i have this description but i do not understand it :[

Zebravogelspinne Acanthogonathus francki, Chile, sehr selten, bisher in Europa kaum angeboten, Tiere haben Streifenmuster auf dem Hinterleib, goldenen Carapax und weißen Streifen auf den vorderen Beinen, Lebensweise wie Chromatopelma cyanopubescens Busch- oder baumbewohnend mit dreidimensionalem Gespinst, nicht grabend bzw. versteckt lebend


----------



## galeogirl (May 8, 2005)

Mind you, this is a rough translation:

_The zebra bird spider, Acanthogonathus francki, native to Chile, very rare, up to now barely offered in Europe, animals have a faint striped pattern on the abdomen, golden carapace, and white stripes on the front legs, similar in behavior to Chromatopelma cyanopubescens, may live in bushes or trees instead of in a burrow._

Hey, high school German finally paid off!


----------



## FryLock (May 9, 2005)

Acanthogonatus.sp are Nemesiidae not T's, but very nice spiders i had a sac from a female i bred long back when they first started to show up over here which she ate for me , im not sure if they make trap doors in the wild like some other Nemesiidae do but mine silked up a large crik tub and never made one.

BTW: Some pic's here >Here<


----------



## BakuBak (May 9, 2005)

lovely :]  i think i am going to get them :] 

thx for help U two


----------



## metallica (May 9, 2005)

here is mine:


----------



## grockl (May 9, 2005)

Ummmmmmmm nice.  :} can I have some to.


----------



## CedrikG (May 9, 2005)

yep very nice spider, first time I hear of this species ... she'S now in my wish list


----------



## BakuBak (May 9, 2005)

metallica  whot is it behaviore ??    do U know how long do they live ??? and howbig it is ??

I am going to get some  soon   and  hope to get some offspring :] from them :]


----------



## Randolph XX() (May 9, 2005)

man, the Metagyndes innata looks so unreal!!!


----------



## Apocalypstick (May 9, 2005)

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> man, the Metagyndes innata looks so unreal!!!



Yeah, it almost looks like a plastic toy crab or something "unreal"


----------



## metallica (May 10, 2005)

BakuBak said:
			
		

> metallica  whot is it behaviore ??    do U know how long do they live ??? and howbig it is ??
> 
> I am going to get some  soon   and  hope to get some offspring :] from them :]


no idea how long they live, guess pretty long.
mine is fast, webs a lot.

thanks for pointing them out, just ordered a male for her!


----------



## FryLock (May 10, 2005)

That was all mine did to Eddy make like a P.murinus with web every were but i found a ref to this article.

"Capocasale RM, Pérez-Miles F
Behavioural ecology of Acanthogonatus tacuariensis (Pérez & Capocasale) (Araneae, Nemesiidae)
Stud Neotrop Fauna E, 21(1): 41-47 (1990)"

Probably say's they web a lot for all i know .


----------



## Steven (May 10, 2005)

metallica said:
			
		

> thanks for pointing them out, just ordered a male for her!


intresting,... very intresting  :}


----------



## metallica (May 10, 2005)

i'll keep you in mind Steven  

bad news for you... i sold my linothele female.


----------



## Steven (May 10, 2005)

metallica said:
			
		

> i'll keep you in mind Steven


   :worship: 


			
				metallica said:
			
		

> bad news for you... i sold my linothele female.


   :?


----------



## bobusboy (Nov 7, 2010)

*Photos?*

There are no photos in this thread, can some one post or pm me with a picture?


----------



## Silberrücken (Nov 7, 2010)

bobusboy, you DO realize this thread is over 5 years old?


----------



## Philth (Nov 7, 2010)

Silberrücken said:


> bobusboy, you DO realize this thread is over 5 years old?


perhaps he's been busted by the "search police" before?

This is what was sold to me as _Acanthogonatus francki_ yeas ago, but wild caught Chilean imports ID's are sketchy at best, and I don't know enough about them to say for sure if this ID is correct.
  Acanthogonatus francki






later, Tom


----------



## Canth (Nov 7, 2010)

What kind of webbing does yours make, Philth? IIRC, A. francki make a lot of tunnel-webs


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Nov 19, 2010)

andy


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Nov 19, 2010)

mine make lots of webbing for sure





andy


----------



## Ilovepredators (Jul 31, 2014)

I just bought 3 of them.  I suspect them to  be females, are they gendered the same way tarantulas are?  Do they hook out if males?


----------

